# Aldabra Care Sheet



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey people can anyone give me a link or information about the Aldabra tortoise because I am thinking of getting one at the Pomona/Fairplex Los angeles super expo thingy.

Thanks!


----------



## Chipdog (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is the only one I have come across in my searches...


*
Aldabra Tortoise Care


This is by no means a definitive care sheet. The information on this sheet is based on the care and maintenance of 14 yearling Aldabra Tortoises (Geochelone gigantea) that where maintained in San Diego, CA. over a 3 year period.

Housing: The minimum recommended space is 5 X 5 feet or 25 square feet of floor space for a single 8 inch animal. A suitable substrate is Hay, aspen bedding, sand or dirt. A warm retreat should be provided in colder climates. A shallow water dish such as a 12 inch diameter glazed plant saucer should be provided making sure to clean and fill the dish daily.

An outdoor enclosure is highly recommended when conditions allow this. The above dimensions apply but the more space that can be provided the better.

Environment: Aldabras seem to tolerate a large range of conditions but a warm stable environment is recommended. They should have a hot spot of at least 100F and a cool section of no less than 75F. Their heated hide box should be at least 80F. You can attain this by fixing a heat emitter to the ceiling of the hide box. The wattage of the heat source is going to be determined by the insulation of the hide box and the surrounding temperature. A UV source is a must if you cannot provide daily exposure to natural sunlight. For this a self-ballasted mercury vapor lamp is recommended. A popular example of this is the Active UV Heat lamp, which is now distributed by several dealers with T-Rex being one of them. Humidity can be provided by moistening the substrate of the hide box but does not seem to be necessary. It is presently suspected that a humid microhabitat is beneficial in good shell development. Aldabras like to soak So, if possible, try to provide a 'mud hole' in its outdoor enclosure.

Feeding: Aldabras are grazers for the most part but seem to be opportunistic when the situation arises. In a word... these guys are pigs and will eat anything. This particular group is fed mainly grasses and broadleaf weeds (read: lawn clippings when the lawn is mowed) in addition to grocery greens including Romaine, Escarole, Endive, Green leaf, Red leaf, Kale, Collard greens. When these are fed, it is in a ratio of 2 to 1 (lettuces to the other stuff). The greens are fed every 2 to 3 days. Fruits such as Apple, Pear, Strawberries, Kiwi, Mango and occasionally mellon are fed as a treat. Not too much concern is given to feeding the Apples and Berries and such. The high moisture content foods are fed with caution. On the days in between, Mazuri tortoise diet is fed. (It can be found at any feed store or can be ordered directly from Purina) Mice are fed on an occasional basis (once a month or so in the form of prekilled mice)(It is not recommended that you watch or do this around kids).

Vitamins in the form of crushed tablets of Centrum is added every 2 or 3 weeks. Calcium carbonate is added at every feeding. Cuttlebone is available at all times.


Any further questions contact , Ed Pirog at [email protected]*


I have been doing pretty good with my 2 sticking pretty close to those guide lines. There aren't many people who have Aldabs on here but the few there are are very giving with info so just ask and people like Yvonne AKA emysemys will jump in to help. One word I can give you is don't confine your search to just one show. I have been to a few shows with the biggest being the Daytona show (biggest in the world) and pickins can be slim. When you are going to drop that much cash on an animal make sure you are getting a healthy one.


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 16, 2009)

Chipdog said:


> Here is the only one I have come across in my searches...
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Thanks man so do Aldabras need humid enviroments or like moderate


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought you were getting rid of your sulcata so it "doesn't destroy my house later"

This species gets larger....


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 16, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I thought you were getting rid of your sulcata so it "doesn't destroy my house later"
> 
> This species gets larger....



no burrowig


----------



## -EJ (Nov 16, 2009)

I've got some for sale and I do ship... lifetime support... not kidding. Been selling them for 10 years now... always open to questions. (I know... the caresheet needs updating)



Sulcatatortoiseman said:


> Hey people can anyone give me a link or information about the Aldabra tortoise because I am thinking of getting one at the Pomona/Fairplex Los angeles super expo thingy.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 16, 2009)

Sulcatatortoiseman said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were getting rid of your sulcata so it "doesn't destroy my house later"
> ...


do u have to h8 gosh


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2009)

Sulcatatortoiseman said:


> do u have to h8 gosh



I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say here, but if its "hate" I didn't detect any hatred in Meg's post, just a mild curiosity. I was curious too, but she beat me to the punch.

Did you see Ed's post? He is selling Aldabran tortoises.

Yvonne


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 16, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Sulcatatortoiseman said:
> 
> 
> > do u have to h8 gosh
> ...



yea i saw it



Sulcatatortoiseman said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Sulcatatortoiseman said:
> ...


Hey um can u tell me if Aldabs need a humid enviroment or a moderate one thx


----------



## -EJ (Nov 16, 2009)

This is so cool. I'm looking at folks as wasted as I am...





Sulcatatortoiseman said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Sulcatatortoiseman said:
> ...


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont mean to gang up on you sulcatatortman... but I am also curious. I also think an Aldabran would be cool but even if sullys didn't burrow, with the size of them (both sully and especially aldabran) I'm still sure they would push patio furniture around and could damage things in your yard and the outside of your house. Hey EJ, whats the personality difference between the two? Do your big "best friends" gang up on your house and yard? Who's worse? Just for s**ts and giggles


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 16, 2009)

reptylefreek said:


> I dont mean to gang up on you sulcatatortman... but I am also curious. I also think an Aldabran would be cool but even if sullys didn't burrow, with the size of them (both sully and especially aldabran) I'm still sure they would push patio furniture around and could damage things in your yard and the outside of your house. Hey EJ, whats the personality difference between the two? Do your big "best friends" gang up on your house and yard? Who's worse? Just for s**ts and giggles



lol thats why I would have a secure tortoise enclosure


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 16, 2009)

If you are serious about this species (I mean with a price tag of over $1,500 you'd have to be) I would suggest doing some hardcore research first. A question here and there is good, but you shouldn't leave any of the important stuff for AFTER you get your tort. Look at what happened with your sully. If you had done the research before hand, you wouldn't have a tiny baby tort that will need to be shuffled around from the breeders, to you, to a new home (if he didn't go through a broker as well)

I don't mean to preach, but I think its upsetting when people dump an animal after "finding out" something about it, when that information was readily available before it was purchased at all.

Animals are big commitments. I have been surprised by a care aspect or two in my day, IE I was not fond of being bitten by my snakes, but I still have them, because I accepted the responsibility for them when I purchased them. 

And please, if its at all possible, write out your words, and use full sentences. Its difficult to read things like "h8" when you are unfamiliar with internet and texting slang...


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 16, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> If you are serious about this species (I mean with a price tag of over $1,500 you'd have to be) I would suggest doing some hardcore research first. A question here and there is good, but you shouldn't leave any of the important stuff for AFTER you get your tort. Look at what happened with your sully. If you had done the research before hand, you wouldn't have a tiny baby tort that will need to be shuffled around from the breeders, to you, to a new home (if he didn't go through a broker as well)
> 
> I don't mean to preach, but I think its upsetting when people dump an animal after "finding out" something about it, when that information was readily available before it was purchased at all.
> 
> ...


I'm selling him now because I do not want to sell him when he is a adult because no one would want to buy him.I have been doing hardcore research for a long time from sites like http://www.tortoisetrust.org,http://africantortoise.com/ and http://www.tortoise-protection-group.org.uk/


----------



## -EJ (Nov 16, 2009)

Serious mistake. If your tortoise has a nice formed shell... it's worth money. 

F'n wrong. I've been keeping this species for over ten years... and I'm questioning if I should keep them. It's a complex question and a long story.

Bottom line... get a clue.




Sulcatatortoiseman said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are serious about this species (I mean with a price tag of over $1,500 you'd have to be) I would suggest doing some hardcore research first. A question here and there is good, but you shouldn't leave any of the important stuff for AFTER you get your tort. Look at what happened with your sully. If you had done the research before hand, you wouldn't have a tiny baby tort that will need to be shuffled around from the breeders, to you, to a new home (if he didn't go through a broker as well)
> ...


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 16, 2009)

How did you miss the one liner in all sulcata sites that says they get huge and burrow. I just think it's extremely odd that you go from one huge guy to another and dont think they will be that different. You'll have to use alot of precautions to make sure the Aldabra is safe and cant get out of his enclosure, why not just take that same amount of effort and put it toward building fences into the ground and what not for the sully. And I have never once heard, not saying she hasn't, Yvonne or Maggie talk about their sulcatas huge burrows, well it wouldn't bug them, or me, but you already own the precious little guy why not just make due with what you have already spent time nurturing?


----------



## Flametorch (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah and aldabra's are truly hard to keep in a 'secure' enclosure. If a sulcata can break down cinder blocks and picket fence, imagine the damage of an aldabra. I know that I don't have as much expertise as most of the members here, but if you do get an Aldabra I think you'd be in for more than you asked for. Plus I wouldn't be surprised if they out lived you, and who has the room to adopt an aldabra after you're gone


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2009)

reptylefreek said:


> And I have never once heard, not saying she hasn't, Yvonne or Maggie talk about their sulcatas huge burrows,



Maggie & my sulcatas don't burrow because we provide what they need in their sheds. But they DO cause other damage...broken patio furniture, chipped off house stucco, demolished rose bushes...and these are all things that my Aldabrans would cause also, if allowed the chance.

Yvonne


----------



## -EJ (Nov 17, 2009)

My best friends have 1/4 acre and can easily push under the fence (I do need to fix that) but they don't. None of my Sulcatas burrow and I believe it is because they have a heated hide.

I have a friend that has 500 lb Galaps and Aldabras contaned by a chain link fence. 

The point is that they can be destructive... it there needs are not met.

Oh... personality difference... Aldabras are way more mellow. Sulcatas are 'I need to get it done' active.



reptylefreek said:


> I dont mean to gang up on you sulcatatortman... but I am also curious. I also think an Aldabran would be cool but even if sullys didn't burrow, with the size of them (both sully and especially aldabran) I'm still sure they would push patio furniture around and could damage things in your yard and the outside of your house. Hey EJ, whats the personality difference between the two? Do your big "best friends" gang up on your house and yard? Who's worse? Just for s**ts and giggles




I got a serious giggle out of this one.



Sulcatatortoiseman said:


> I'm selling him now because I do not want to sell him when he is a adult because no one would want to buy him.I have been doing hardcore research for a long time from sites like http://www.tortoisetrust.org,http://africantortoise.com/ and http://www.tortoise-protection-group.org.uk/


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 17, 2009)

Everyone hates me lol.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2009)

Sulcatatortoiseman said:


> Everyone hates me lol.



That's not true. But our tortoises are very near and dear to our hearts and its hard for us to accept getting rid of one so you can get another. Its our problem, not yours. Sorry if we make you feel that way. You have to do what is right for you. We are not walking in your shoes, and we shouldn't judge you.


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 17, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Sulcatatortoiseman said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone hates me lol.
> ...


sorry guys!


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 17, 2009)

No matter what we say if you are gonna get a Aldabran you have to stay on the forum! EJ and Yvonne and a couple others own these guys and I'm sure you will have lots of questions in the beginning and through out the years. I really do wish you the best of luck and I hope you sully gets the best home he deserves


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 17, 2009)

reptylefreek said:


> No matter what we say if you are gonna get a Aldabran you have to stay on the forum! EJ and Yvonne and a couple others own these guys and I'm sure you will have lots of questions in the beginning and through out the years. I really do wish you the best of luck and I hope you sully gets the best home he deserves


lol u made me feel even more bad lol


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 17, 2009)

WHY!!! I hate computers... that was supposed to be like a little pep talk. Sorry I'm just probably bad at t...lol


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 18, 2009)

"My best friends have 1/4 acre and can easily push under the fence (I do need to fix that) but they don't. None of my Sulcatas burrow and I believe it is because they have a heated hide.

I have a friend that has 500 lb Galaps and Aldabras contaned by a chain link fence. 

The point is that they can be destructive... it there needs are not met.

Oh... personality difference... Aldabras are way more mellow. Sulcatas are 'I need to get it done' active."
***************************************************

Holy cow! Do you have any pictures of these 500 pound heavyweights? That must be a sight to see. Video would be even better!


----------

